# Who Takes Chlorophyll for Hair Growth?



## Isis (Feb 4, 2004)

A few years ago, I used to take chlorophyll supplements (along with my iron supplements) to help increase my red blood cells.   I don’t know why I stopped but my hair really seemed to be abundant in those days. I’ve learned that cholorphyll is the “blood” of plants and it looks almost exactly like our red blood cells (except it’s green of course) and it is totally compatible with our blood.   I bought some liquid chlorophyll the other day, the same brand I used to get in capsule form (World Organic), and I just took one tablespoon (100 mg)in a glass of water. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've been taking spirulina for a long time, which also has chlorophyll, about 30 mg for every 3 g of spirulina.  There are many other benefits too for chlorophyll.

What have been your hair results with chlorophyll?


----------



## legs71 (Feb 4, 2004)

I take chlorella which has chlorophyll in it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't take chlorphyll but I am interested in taking spirulina.  What are your results from taking it-the spirulina I mean?


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2004)

Spirulina gives me a lot of energy because it is a "live" food. I think the Beta Carotene (4,000 IU per serving) really helps my hair and skin like carrot juice does and my hair has been thick and shiny for years, even when I was unknowingly abusing it. They say we as humanity can survive from eating Spirulina alone.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 4, 2004)

Never heard of it but i would like to know more.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2004)

There's a thread on spirulina...if I find it I will bump it up.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 4, 2004)

What is spirulina?


----------



## CocoaCure (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Natori!!! I'm very interested in the Spirulina too!! I'm into learning more about natural health foods!!


----------



## CocoaCure (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Natori!!! I'm very interested in the Spirulina too!! I'm into learning more about natural health foods!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2004)

Brittanynic16 -It is a food (blue-green algae) more than a supplement.  I love spirulina it has all the vitamins and minerals we need to sustain life.  And it's so great for our hair.  Earthrise is the brand of Spirlina I use. Here is a link to some info about it: http://www.spirulina.com/SPBSpirulina.html


----------



## ms jadu (Feb 4, 2004)

I had taken liquid chlorophyll by Nature's Sunshine for 6 months. I do not think that the chlorophyll had made any effect with my hair growth. It did conquer mouth odors though.


----------



## Isis (Feb 4, 2004)

For me (I am anemic) I could feel the difference in energy from taking chlorophyll (on top of the spirulina I take daily) and I believe this is due to my red blood cells increasing.  I took some last night for the first time in a few years and I feel the difference already.  In this way, I get more nourishment for the growth of my hair, like I do with my iron but even more so and in a different way than iron.  Chlorophyll has lots of benefits including what you said Ms Jadu about mouth odors (it eliminates all body odors) but increasing my red blood cells and enriching my blood is important for our hair growth.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 4, 2004)

Isis, how has it affected your hair gorw? Is it better than biotin?


----------



## Isis (Feb 5, 2004)

Britannynic16 - In the past, I wasn't focusing on growing out my hair.  I just took it to build up my red blood cells, which worked very well.  Because I had more red blood cells, my scalp was nourished more and my hair was growing well, looked thicker too.  I didn't take care of my hairthen so I can't tell you how it works in comparison to biotin.  Now that I'm growing out my hair, I can monitor the results from chlorophyll and make good comparisons. I guess I'll know in a month or so.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, keep us updated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2004)

I am interested in taking chlorophyll now since it increases red blood cells...but I always thought it was poisonous...for example you are supposed to peel all the green away from your potatoes (before cooking). I will have to research this more...


----------



## Isis (Feb 6, 2004)

But that's like saying all green veggies are poisonous. Chlorophyll is what makes plants green.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not saying green vegetables are poisonous..I was saying that the green under the potato peeling was poisonous..that's chlorphyll.  I always heard that...I have tasted potatoes with it still on and it does taste a little potent [if that makes sense]. So I was surprised to notice that you can actually take a supplement.  If it makes more red blood cells then I'm all for it..only I want to research it more or maybe consult a doctor first.


----------



## LABETT (Feb 7, 2004)

HEY ISIS
I have been taking spirulina for the last three weeks and I
am very impressed I have more engery and I like that it is
a good protein source also.
Do you still take a multivitamin with spirulina.


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2004)

Labett - I don't take a multivitamin at all.  Maybe I should but I've been doing ok with certain vitamins and minerals as well as eating a good, healthy diet and getting most of my vitamins from my food.  Spirulina is a food and it's a main part of my protein and B-12 source (I still supplement with B-12).  I take Spirulina daily no matter what else I eat or take.


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Natori24 said:* 
Well, I'm not saying green vegetables are poisonous..I was saying that the green under the potato peeling was poisonous..that's chlorphyll.  I always heard that...I have tasted potatoes with it still on and it does taste a little potent [if that makes sense]. So I was surprised to notice that you can actually take a supplement.  If it makes more red blood cells then I'm all for it..only I want to research it more or maybe consult a doctor first. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thanks for bringing this up Natori24.  You made me really curious about the green stuff on potatoes and I had to do some of my own research on this.  I learned that it's not the chlorophyll itself that is poisonous, it is "solanine" that is poisonous which all potatoes have but the levels are increased when they are made green by exposure to light, humidity or warmth.  Chlorophyll is harmless.

[ QUOTE ]
Concern about the potential toxicity associated with eating green potatoes is not unusual. It is important that consumers understand the causes for potato greening. This color change can occur as a result of inadequate soil coverage during the growth stage and subsequent exposure to sunlight or it may be due to exposure to artificial light during storage or while on the retail store shelf.
The green color is caused by the presence of chlorophyll. This is a natural plant pigment which is tasteless and harmless. The tendency toward greening differs among potato varieties. This varietal difference has been found to be especially significant when potatoes are exposed to the artificial light found in retail stores; including storage and sales areas.
The concern with greened potatoes should not be the color but the fact that solanine, a potentially toxic alkaloid, develops in the same area along with the chlorophyll. Greened potatoes, therefore, are often higher in solanine than those not greened. The bitter taste associated with greened potatoes is caused by the solanine, not the chlorophyll. The amount of greening is not a direct measure of its solanine content, since the synthesis of chlorophyll and solanine are separate processes.


[/ QUOTE ]

http://www.uaf.edu/coop-ext/publications/freepubs/FGV-00337.html

http://courses.bus.msu.edu/materials/1202/solanine_in_potatoes.doc

http://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/icooks/ask_8-5-02.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh okay, thanks for the research. I didn't get the chance to do it myself.  I knew something was wrong with those potatoes that had green under the skin...


----------



## fine_beauty (Feb 7, 2004)

where you do get your spirulina from, Isis?


----------



## LABETT (Feb 7, 2004)

THANKS ISIS
I am still taking my b50 tablets and multivitamin I dont eat
healthy.


----------



## Isis (Feb 7, 2004)

You're welcome, Labett.

Myhairsos - I get my Earthrise brand of spirulina at my health food store (I try to get it on sale) or online at IHerb.com.  There are other brands like NOW that are probably just as good.  I make sure each tablet is 500 mg of spirulina.  Some people buy the powdered kind for cooking with - I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

I did more research on the chlorophyll and now I am definitely interested in taking it.  I want to include this into my diet along with spirulina. I was wondering what was a good brand...I saw a liquid brand and a tablet form called alfafa-so I'm not sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

I have another question for those who take chlorophyll and spirulina: How much do you take? I saw the directions on one brand and it says to take 1 tablet up to ten times per day..I was a little shocked.


----------



## Jade21 (Feb 8, 2004)

Mmm...I have to say that I think Earthrise brand is some of the best.  Compared to NOW, Earthrise is like the cream of the crop.  I say that because they are a specialty company. That's their focus and they take great care to offer a variety of superior options to people.  It's sort of like Spectrum and Health From the Sun who specialize in essential fatty acids.

I think that chlorophyll is great for your entire body, including your hair.  Kal also makes a good supplement for everyday purposes.  It's 20mg which you can chew or swallow. I've been taking this for years.  For chlorphyll in particular, I would frankly stay away from tons of alfalfa.  Check out what Dr. Weil has to say about why at his website.  He was an early warner.  I don't even eat the sprouts any longer which I used to adore.

I've taken chlorella which treated me better than the spirulina.  Spirulina left me wired.  Chlorella, spirulina, etc are all foods.  That's why you can take as many tablets as you like.  The worst side effect is that you might have to run to the bathroom a bit more.  Details left unwritten.  With the chlorella, 2tablets of 300-400mg were plenty to get some 2" of growth per month months.

You might also try eating a mixed greens salad.  I would highly recommend the Earthbound Organics bagged salads which come in varieties like Romaine baby greens, Fresh Baby Greens, Herb baby greens etc for a daily, immediate source of chlorphyll plus a variety of nutrients like potassim, magnesium and trace minerals like silicon which feed your hair tremendously.

~Jade~


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

Jade21-Thanks for the all the great info. and the warning about alfalfa...from my understanding it said that the alfalfa supplements contained chlorella.  I will check out Dr. Weil's warnings. Can you explained what you meant about feeling "wired" after taking the spirulina? Also, you achieved 2 inches of growth every month taking chlorophyll?  What other supplements are you taking, Jade21?


----------



## Erica78 (Feb 8, 2004)

Thanks for all of the info.  Adding this to my fav threads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2004)

Jade21, again I have to thank you for the heads up on the alfalfa/chlorella supplements..I wasn't sure about them  but they came up while I was doing a search.  I just checked out Dr. Weil's website and did a search and boy I am glad; there were so many outbreaks of illnesses associated with bean sprouts/alfalfa...I don't eat them anyway but I definitely won't take them in no kind of supplement form now!


----------



## Isis (Feb 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Jade21 said:* 
Mmm...I have to say that I think Earthrise brand is some of the best.  Compared to NOW, Earthrise is like the cream of the crop.  I say that because they are a specialty company. That's their focus and they take great care to offer a variety of superior options to people.  It's sort of like Spectrum and Health From the Sun who specialize in essential fatty acids.

I think that chlorophyll is great for your entire body, including your hair.  Kal also makes a good supplement for everyday purposes.  It's 20mg which you can chew or swallow. I've been taking this for years.  For chlorphyll in particular, I would frankly stay away from tons of alfalfa.  Check out what Dr. Weil has to say about why at his website.  He was an early warner.  I don't even eat the sprouts any longer which I used to adore.

I've taken chlorella which treated me better than the spirulina.  Spirulina left me wired.  Chlorella, spirulina, etc are all foods.  That's why you can take as many tablets as you like.  The worst side effect is that you might have to run to the bathroom a bit more.  Details left unwritten.  With the chlorella, 2tablets of 300-400mg were plenty to get some 2" of growth per month months.

You might also try eating a mixed greens salad.  I would highly recommend the Earthbound Organics bagged salads which come in varieties like Romaine baby greens, Fresh Baby Greens, Herb baby greens etc for a daily, immediate source of chlorphyll plus a variety of nutrients like potassim, magnesium and trace minerals like silicon which feed your hair tremendously.

~Jade~ 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thank you so much Jade21 - this is great information!  I'm going to have to check out that Kal brand of chlorophyll.  
I used to grow alfalfa sprouts in the past and stopped when I too learned of the risks.  Since I eat raw sunflower seeds all of the time, I just sprout those as the person said on Dr. Weil's website.  I take six 500mg of Earthrise spirulina tablets each day and have absolutely no feeling of being wired.  I think it's how much one takes.

So Jade21, does that mean the chlorophyll I have, World Organic, "organically grown from Alfalfa Leaves" is toxic for my body?  What is the source of your Kal cholorella chlorophyll if not alfalfa?  I too want 2 inches of hair growth each month! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Edited to add*

Is the Kal Chlorella the same as Kal Chlorophyll?  Which one did you take Jade 21 for your hair results?


----------



## Isis (Feb 8, 2004)

"an eager bump"


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

A company called Watershed said that they make the best form of chlorella...of course that's what most companies says. They have the Earthrise brand on sale for $8 and some change @ swansonvitamins.com


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Natori24, I'll check that website out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

Isis, the full web address of the other site is: www.watershed.net

I would check out both sites to see which one sounds best. I do know that Earthrise makes the best spirulina...though.


----------



## Isis (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Natori24 for the other link.  And yes, I've enjoyed Earthrise spirulina for many years now so their chlorella must be good too.

Edited to say:

The watershed.net link looks like it has a pretty good online health radio show too!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't notice that they had a online health radio on the site..interesting...


----------



## Jade21 (Feb 15, 2004)

Isis,

I sent you a PM  I was taking both the chlorophyll and the chlorella for the series of 2" months.  Kal's source is chlorella, broccoli and something else.  With the World Organics product you have, I would think the same rules apply.  Feel free to give Kal a ring at the toll free line listed on most of their products.

Natori,

If you go to http://jade21.diary-x.com you can see my list of supplements.  When I was growing out my hair, I took additional food supplements, including the chlorella, a broccoli-carrot-other veggies combo, and beet juice tabs, plus some B vitamin singles.

~Jade~


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, Jade21 for the link to your diary. I found out alot of useful info.  Also, I will send you a pm to ask you a question.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 16, 2004)

I have been looking for this post for a while, thanks for all the info very helpful,but which one should I get, I was planing on  getting vitamin shoppe Cholorphyll, any suggestions plz, I going out in  a hour to vitamins shoppe thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2004)

I think someone was saying that Earthrise was really good. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 16, 2004)

They sell Spirulina at the vitamin shoppe the Earthrise , in powder, Chlorophyll in liquid and Chlorella in tabs, If vitamin shoppe sends u a catalog, the prices r cheaper then the ones in the store, but the guy at the VS store said its a one time deal, so for Spirulina $13.19(6.3 oz powder),(World Organic Corp) Chloropyll $5.75(16 oz liquid), and(Sun Chlorella) Chlorella $19.77(300 Tabs),The VS brand of MSM is only 19.48, I am for sure getting the MSM, but I Cant get the Chlorella, So should I get the Spirulina or the Chloropyll, thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*happylocks said:*
So should I get the Spirulina or the Chloropyll, thanks in advance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Try the Chlorphyll...I did more research on it and it has so many health benefits. I'm still trying to figure out which brand [of chlorella] to get myself...there aren't many health stores that would carry this in my area and I don't really want to order it online..but I am going to get it soon-if I can catch a good deal online.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm going to go ahead and resurrect this thread for several reasons:

1. My doctor told me that Chlorophyll is amazing as a hair growth aid.

2. I want to know who has tried this product: http://www.hairenergizer.com/hair-nutrition.htm

3. The folks over at Puritan's Pride *still* has a 3 for 1 sale going on, I think for the remainder of the summer and I had already ordered chlorophyll from them before seeing the product above:

www.puritan.com

SP


----------



## Radianthealth (Jun 28, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:
			
		

> I'm going to go ahead and resurrect this thread for several reasons:
> 
> 1. My doctor told me that Chlorophyll is amazing as a hair growth aid.
> 
> ...


 
I absolutely love  these types of threads 

I am headed to Whole Foods after work to look for these.


----------



## imstush (Jun 28, 2007)

trimbride said:
			
		

> *I absolutely love  these types of threads *
> 
> *I am headed to Whole Foods after work to look for these. *


 
Ditto to both!


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 4, 2007)

Ladies that take chlorophyll and chorella did u notice u r stool changing color?
Sorry to be so graphic but i started takeing (sun's )chorella , (worlds organics) chlorophyll, iron supps and other vits  two weeks ago....ive noticed that my stool is no longer brownish but green.....
I was just wondering if it was those supps Im taking....now that I think about it...iron has a tendency to produce green stool


----------



## babydollhair (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't noticed  (sorry).


----------



## Radianthealth (Jul 5, 2007)

I have my Chlorophyll and I have been using it in my Healthy Hair Cocktail in the mornings.

It taste great and it makes me feel energetic and less hungry in the morning.

It contains

Chlorophyll
Spirulina
Soy Protein
Brewers yeast
Aloe Vera Juice
Orange Juice
& sometimes Carrots & Blueberries 

I am not sure if these ingredients cancel each other out, but so far I like them and I will continue to drink this in the mornings 

Doing this and a number of other things recommended on this site have my skin looking soft and clear and my tongue is pink too


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jul 5, 2007)

wheatgrass also has tons of Chlorophyll so taking that can also be great


----------



## scarcity21 (Jul 6, 2007)

so no green stools?  Wow!   i guess im the only one


----------



## n_vizion (Jul 6, 2007)

I have been taking spirulina and chollrela (not chlorophyll) for about the last month or so.  My hair is thriving.  These products contain more protein than meat.  I take them because I have cut out meat products from my diet.


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 20, 2008)

I  have been taking World Organics Mega Chlorophyll  capsules (100 mg) for the past 2wks....it contains Alfalfa,Spirulina,Chlorella, & Barley grass...its a 2month supply.  I also take a Centrum chewable Multi Vitamin,Omega 3-6-9, and Biotion 5mg.... so I hope to see some major progress by my 1yr anniversary in March,possibly BSL...


----------



## cieramichele (May 19, 2008)

> Jade21, again I have to thank you for the heads up on the alfalfa/chlorella supplements..I wasn't sure about them  but they came up while I was doing a search.  I just checked out Dr. Weil's website and did a search and boy I am glad; there were so many outbreaks of illnesses associated with bean sprouts/alfalfa...I don't eat them anyway but I definitely won't take them in no kind of supplement form now!



uh 
http://www.watershed.net/dr_weil_raw_foods.aspx


----------



## cieramichele (May 20, 2008)

My chlorella vits smell like fish food lol.


----------



## cieramichele (May 21, 2008)

They "taste" like fish food too. erplexed


----------



## ImFree27 (May 21, 2008)

when I used to get colonics, she put chlorophyll in the water, it felt really cool, so I started taking the liquid form for my digestive system, it taste nasty, but my breath started smelling like peppermint, and you can feel it working in your stomach, like it felt cool or something, i guess i will contiue to use it, if it makes your hair grow


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping to know is anyone still taking this Chlorella supplement and are you still getting benefits w/ your hair?

TIA


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumping...Anyone?


----------



## danigurl18 (Dec 4, 2008)

I love a suppliment so I'm definately going to order some tonight...


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

danigurl18 said:


> I love a suppliment so I'm definately going to order some tonight...



I just took it tonight..please let me know when you get it and how it goes for you.


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

Anyone else?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2008)

I've been taking Chlorella for a little while. Not sure if it's helping but we'll see.


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

Platinum said:


> I've been taking Chlorella for a little while. Not sure if it's helping but we'll see.


 
Ok, please let me know who it's working for you! Thanks!


----------



## pri (Dec 4, 2008)

How did I screw that up..lol! I meant let me know how it's working for you as you continue and if you see results. 
Thanks!


----------



## Lebiya (Dec 5, 2008)

I'd like to know too!!!


Im looking for some good vitamins to make waist next year ...


----------



## scarcity21 (Dec 5, 2008)

scarcity21 said:


> Ladies that take chlorophyll and chorella did u notice u r stool changing color?
> Sorry to be so graphic but i started takeing (sun's )chorella , (worlds organics) chlorophyll, iron supps and other vits two weeks ago....ive noticed that my stool is no longer brownish but green.....
> I was just wondering if it was those supps Im taking....now that I think about it...iron has a tendency to produce green stool


 
yea i was outta chlorophyll for a while but i just repurchased last night...im taking chlorophyll and chorella...but now i know the chorella is responsible for the green stool bcos if i dont take it for 2 days my stool returns to its normal color but when im back on it, its greenish (sorry if TMI)...I dont know if it has any effects on my hair but Im gonna pay closer attention this time around...HTH


----------



## babydollhair (Dec 5, 2008)

Juspri said:


> How did I screw that up..lol! I meant let me know how it's working for you as you continue and if you see results.
> Thanks!




Well you know i have taken it in the past, i think it has helped my hair when taken consistently get more thicker and grow longer, i dont take it seperately anymore, just because i have picked up greenfood supplements that have other vegetables like green vibrance and emerald balance. I know they help with overall health, and help with hair too! also sea kelp, ok 

p.s, i seen results with the powder form, yuk, i know....


----------



## CHECKMATE! (Jan 23, 2009)

Bumping.... anyone see results?...I just started the World Organics Brand today


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, my step-mother gave me a bottle of Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll with Mint a year ago for healthy purposes and I am just now looking at it seriously. 

Here is what I have:

8oz






*Description: *Bernard Jensen's Chlorophyll extracted from alfalfa. A food supplement to be added to regular diet. An Isontonic solution supplying per 15ml (approx. 1 tablespoon) 70mg of pure water soluble chlorophyllins. Chlorophyll with mint is a mineral rich supplement, which has been suggested to assist with tissue repair, blood purification, red blood cell building, tissue healing, and internal deodorizing with a refreshing peppermint flavor.

*Ingredients:* Chlorophyll (extracted from alfalfa)

*Other Ingredients: *Water, sodium chloride, peppermint extract (alcohol, water, pepermint oil), chlorophyllin copper complex (from alfalfa leaves Medicago Sativa), methylparaben, propylparaben.


*Suggested Use:* As a nutritional supplement, one tablespoon in a glass of water or juice two times daily, or as directed by your doctor. As a Refreshing Mouth Wash: One tablespoon in one half glass of water

I wonder if I can take this instead of Chlorella and still have the same benefits as Chlorella? 
__________________


----------



## CurlyMoo (Feb 1, 2009)

Jade21 said:


> Mmm...*I have to say that I think Earthrise brand is some of the best.* Compared to NOW, Earthrise is like the cream of the crop. I say that because they are a specialty company. That's their focus and they take great care to offer a variety of superior options to people. It's sort of like Spectrum and Health From the Sun who specialize in essential fatty acids.
> 
> I think that chlorophyll is great for your entire body, including your hair. Kal also makes a good supplement for everyday purposes. It's 20mg which you can chew or swallow. I've been taking this for years. For chlorphyll in particular, I would frankly stay away from tons of alfalfa. Check out what Dr. Weil has to say about why at his website. He was an early warner. I don't even eat the sprouts any longer which I used to adore.
> 
> ...


 
WOW, 2" a month would be 24" a year. You could go from ear length to waist length in one yea.  I wonder how the Earthrise brand is compared to Source Naturals? Hmm doing research. Also wanted to bump this up for the ladies using Chlorella.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure why I stopped taking it. I'm going to the health food store today and I'll get some more. Anyone taking Chlorophyll too? Is it necessary to take both? Is one better than the other?

Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Feb 22, 2009)

yea, i want to know too


----------



## mariofmagdal (Feb 22, 2009)

I take Earthrise Spirulina, Chlorella, and their Greens Blend (especially for cleansing-includes spirulina, chlorella, barley grass, wheatgrass, alfalfa herb, broccoli floret, chlorophyll, total phycocyanin) along with World Organics Liquid Chlorophyll. It's only been 3 wks using these products.

I have not stopped my other supplements as of yet, I decided to keep taking them until I run out. However, I am not going to discontinue all of them.

The results so far, super strong nails, increased energy, balanced BM's (green), loss of appetite and cravings for sweets. I am sure something is happening with my hair, but I am gonna give it a month or two before I update since my last hair length check is less than a month old.

From reading this thread I have all bases covered. I chose Earthrise because I read consistantly that they are the best, main reason being they are a specialty company, and their Chlorella is the Japanese Y brand.

I started this for it's overall health benefits, if it aids with the growth of my hair that's fine. Since joining this site I'm loving my hair!


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 23, 2009)

bumping/subscr ibing


----------



## Platinum (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone else have any feedback? I just bought a bottle of Liquid Chlorophyll from the Herb Shop today. I plan to take this along with Chlorella and my other suppliments.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 17, 2009)

Bumping .........
I just bought a bottle of liquid Chlorophyll yesterday. I haven't started taking it yet. Anyone seeing results? Also I was thinking of mixing some in my dc, any thoughts?


----------



## Kismet79 (May 18, 2009)

I put chlorophyll and BioGreens in my green smoothies.  I love it.  I think my texture has softened and it's growing.  Not sure if the changes are from my smoothies or my diet in general.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2009)

Chlorella contains chlorophyll. Chlorophyll in and of itself is just the detox part of chlorella and it will detox the body but will not lead to hair growth. It's the CGF in chlorella plus the amino acids that causes the hair growth.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (May 18, 2009)

It is great for detoxing and cleansing the body, though, so have fun with it as you will get healthier, albeit no hair growth.


----------



## Lita (Apr 25, 2010)

Any up-dates?







Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## ilong (Mar 8, 2013)

Bumping for chlorella users ...


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm using chlorophyll right now because I ran out, but I will go back to chlorella after.


----------



## SweetlyCurly (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyone still taking chlorophyll? I started 2 weeks ago and I'm loving it


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 18, 2014)

I did some research last night and I will be buying chlorella & spiriliua (sp) this week.


----------

